# Stumptown -- Season Thread *spoilers*



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Stumptown, on ABC. Stars Cobie Smulders.

(_ABC_) _Based on the "Stumptown" graphic novel series, "Stumptown" follows Dex Parios (Cobie Smulders) - a strong, assertive and sharp-witted army veteran with a complicated love life, gambling debt and a brother to take care of in Portland, Oregon. Her military intelligence skills make her a great PI, but her unapologetic style puts her in the firing line of hardcore criminals and not quite in alliance with the police._

Just getting ready to watch, wanted to get a thread started. Back in an hour...


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

Now, that's how you do the opening scene of a new series. I don't normally like those sort of "I bet you're wondering how I got here" type intros, but it worked here.

Overall, I liked it and am looking forward to future episodes.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I’m in. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Interesting that this episode adapted the entire first series of the comic. There are only three more...


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

It didn't work for me. I'm probably not going to continue with it.


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

Kind of liked it. I'll stick around for a bit.

I was amused that Dex said, "but. . .umm" at 11:23. I had forgotten that it was a drinking game so I'm drinking now.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Never saw the graphic novels...but really enjoyed the show! Enjoyed the music mix for certain scenes. I'm in!


----------



## rjrsouthwest (Feb 19, 2016)

pdhenry said:


> It didn't work for me. I'm probably not going to continue with it.


I agree ended up canceling the auto series recording on my Tivo and stopped watching and deleted the pilot about 2/3 of the way though the show. She just came off as cheap and trashy.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I want to like it, but I an not sure yet. But it is certainly getting the 3-episode minimum that I give myself when I am not sure.

Never seen the comic book graphic novel.


----------



## dwells (Nov 3, 2001)

We really liked it a lot. (Although I kept thinking that this would have been better if had been a Netflix/Amazon show instead of network)

Seems to be getting great reviews- 96% on RT.

I did see the ratings were not great, so hopefully it can at least last a season..


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

betts4 said:


> Never saw the graphic novels...but really enjoyed the show! Enjoyed the music mix for certain scenes. I'm in!


I liked it and agree about the music. Her Fox Body Mustang was cool, too. My dream car as a teen. Dex would have been my dream girlfriend, too.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I liked it and will give it another four or five episodes to prove me wrong but I was ready to bail at the first notes of Sweet Caroline. My God, how I've grown to hate that song over the last number of years.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

justen_m said:


> I liked it and agree about the music. Her Fox Body Mustang was cool, too. My dream car as a teen. Dex would have been my dream girlfriend, too.


You liked older women back then, huh?

That car of hers did a great job on the Dukes of Hazard style jump. Came down smooth and undamaged.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

john4200 said:


> That car of hers did a great job on the Dukes of Hazard style jump. Came down smooth and undamaged.


Well, it wasn't smooth...there was quite a jolt!


----------



## rharmelink (Dec 1, 2015)

john4200 said:


> That car of hers did a great job on the Dukes of Hazard style jump. Came down smooth and undamaged.


The driver, with the seat belt around his neck, should have at least gotten a broken neck. The passenger should have been tossed through the windshield, and maybe another 50 feet or so.

She at least had her feet braced against the seats, but should have had some major damage as well.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Ironically, that scene wasn't in the comic book...


----------



## Dirk Legume (Nov 29, 2004)

I liked it. I have a feeling that, by the end of the season, we will find that she has the longest cassette tape in history with lots of different songs.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Dirk Legume said:


> I liked it. I have a feeling that, by the end of the season, we will find that she has the longest cassette tape in history with lots of different songs.


There are only snippets of each song, so it can fit many more!


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

This is by far the most interesting of this year’s crop of new shows (on broadcast TV at least). It did at first seem like an odd fit for ABC, but it seems to work.

I really like the cast. It’s going to come down to the writing, and what they come up with after they run out of material from the graphic novels. But so far the writing is pretty sharp.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

rjrsouthwest said:


> She just came off as cheap and trashy.


You say that like it is a bad thing - - - 
I enjoyed it - this was the 3rd show I watched this week that started with showing near the end first and then going back. I agree it worked for this show and episode, but that is such an overdone device at this point.

I liked it - didn't blow me away, but I will continue watching


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

This one was fun. OnePass set. Just sit back and enjoy it, and try not to think too much.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

My wife and I watched Prodigal Son before this. Thought the previous one was garbage but a lot of pilots are sloppy and messy so I was just thinking maybe the pilot was just bad. Stumptown was a much better show because of the actors. I don't know how good the series will be, but the pilot by itself was a thousand times better than the crap acting on the previous.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

I liked this one. She kind of gave me a Jessica Jones lost soul vibe, without the super strength and a little less darkly troubled. I'm in.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Dex seems like a character that could be played by a man or a woman with very little change to the script.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Kids, in 2019 your Aunt Robin moved and became a Private Investigator. SHIELD had been shut down by then so she was looking for work. She also developed a bit of a drinking problem.

I think I might have liked this one the most of all the new shows I watched. Definitely a yes for me.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Ironically, that scene wasn't in the comic book...


There was a jump in the comic though. Just with Dex and Nina in the car, IIRC.

I liked the pilot and didn't disagree with most of the changes from the comic. The one thing that stood out in the comic was that Ansel seemed more prominent. Everyone was asking about Ansel when speaking with Dex.


----------



## skypros (May 19, 2015)

I liked it.... Season Pass set !

It is from Portland OREGON


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

skypros said:


> I liked it.... Season Pass set !
> 
> It is from Portland OREGON


Or, as it is otherwise known...

STUMPTOWN!


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

skypros said:


> It is from Portland OREGON


Not a bad city, except for all the Wesen...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Amnesia said:


> Not a bad city, except for all the Wesen...


You're so racist, slandering all of them because of a few bad ones...


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Howie said:


> I liked this one. She kind of gave me a Jessica Jones lost soul vibe, without the super strength and a little less darkly troubled. I'm in.


This exactly. It's like Jessica Jones lite. Same type of character, but without the NY grit (can their be Portland grit?). I'm in for awhile, but I have a feeling I might bail at some point. Depends on how interesting things get. Colbe will keep me interested for awhile I suppose.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Interesting that this episode adapted the entire first series of the comic. There are only three more...


Did Rucka ever say why he stopped Stumptown?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

logic88 said:


> Did Rucka ever say why he stopped Stumptown?


He was trying to think up more story lines, but was... wait for it...

ah, I got nothing.


----------



## skypros (May 19, 2015)

I know I could probably just google this..... But I think asking here will be more fun 

Why do they call Portland "Stumptown"?? 
Is it because they cut all the Fur trees down..... and now there are just "stumps" making it a Town of Stumps


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

logic88 said:


> Did Rucka ever say why he stopped Stumptown?


I'm not entirely convinced he's stopped...there were series that started in 2009, 2012, 2014, and 2015 (the last two were technically the same series, but consisted of two separate story-arcs separated by several months). It's possible he just hasn't gotten around to the next series (or that his artist hasn't been available).

The weird thing is, I've read some interviews with Rucka recently talking about the show and the comic, and he never mentions (nor is he asked, at least on the record) whether or not there will be more Dex comics. It has to be deliberate...for whatever reason, he doesn't seem to want us to know.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

skypros said:


> Why do they call Portland "Stumptown"??
> Is it because they cut all the Fur trees down..... and now there are just "stumps" making it a Town of Stumps


That's the explanation I heard on various promotions for the TV series. No idea if it's true though. (And I'm too lazy to find out. )



Rob Helmerichs said:


> I'm not entirely convinced he's stopped...there were series that started in 2009, 2012, 2014, and 2015 (the last two were technically the same series, but consisted of two separate story-arcs separated by several months). It's possible he just hasn't gotten around to the next series (or that his artist hasn't been available).


It was just a bit odd to see the promo cover for the next series in the last issue. It made me think that something happened.

It would be nice to have a few more series now that the TV series is out. (But as long as it doesn't interfere with Lazarus!)


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

the first 15 minutes was great, and i stuck through the rest of the first ep (rare this season), so i'll be around for at least another ep or two - it was fun.


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

skypros said:


> Is it because they cut all the Fur trees down..... and now there are just "stumps" making it a Town of Stumps


So, do animal rights activists throw paint at fur trees? And if so, do the green folks retaliate in some manner?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

It's due to fur? I knew it had something to do with the Wesen...


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

This was by far my favorite of the three new shows I caught. I loved the cast, and the plot/story kept me interested. SP is a keeper.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

After watching the second episode, I still like it but Dex gets beat up entirely too much. She'll be being spoon fed baby food while wearing a diaper by the end of the season if she keeps absorbing so many head blows.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> After watching the second episode, I still like it but Dex gets beat up entirely too much. She'll be being spoon fed baby food while wearing a diaper by the end of the season if she keeps absorbing so many head blows.


TV head-blows don't have lasting effect. Or any other kind of blows/injuries, for that matter.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Yeah, what is she doing taking on that guy bare-handed if she can't hold her own? Grab a weapon or something at least...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Amnesia said:


> Yeah, what is she doing taking on that guy bare-handed if she can't hold her own? Grab a weapon or something at least...


Although it's nice to see that even a combat-trained woman might have difficulty fighting a bigger, also-trained man. So often on TV you see tiny women throwing much larger men around like Chihuahuas.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Yeah, but the very fact that she's combat-trained would lead you to think that she should have a better-than-usual idea of who she can and can't take on by herself...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Could be she underestimated him...which seems to be her MO (she always seems to think much more highly of her abilities than is warranted)...


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Amnesia said:


> Yeah, but the very fact that she's combat-trained would lead you to think that she should have a better-than-usual idea of who she can and can't take on by herself...


Her decisions to fight are based on whether it needs to be done, not whether she can defeat her opponent. She's suffering from rage and PTSD issues.


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Although it's nice to see that even a combat-trained woman might have difficulty fighting a bigger, also-trained man. So often on TV you see tiny women throwing much larger men around like Chihuahuas.


What I liked was that she was exhausted at the end of the fight and hand to sit down and catch her breath. Most TV fight scenes seem to end with at least one of the people running out, getting in a car, and doing a five minute chase scene.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I appreciated the "ding" when she knocked out her female opponent with the wired phone set. I was surprised because I haven't thought about a wired phone in years.


----------



## rharmelink (Dec 1, 2015)

If she thinks she's fighting for her life, a quick shot to the knee, or a jab into an eye, would pretty much incapacitate any opponent. A trained Marine should know how to do even more effective moves.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Although it's nice to see that even a combat-trained woman might have difficulty fighting a bigger, also-trained man. So often on TV you see tiny women throwing much larger men around like Chihuahuas.


Was he trained? I rewatched the scene and it didn't seem he used any combat moves.

(But yeah, the Dex getting bashed on scenes are getting a bit much. Hopefully they'll cut down on those in future episodes.)


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Interrogator is not a combat MOS, she wouldn't have gotten advanced unarmed combat training as a job requirement. But it's TV, there's no point in trying very hard to make sense of it.

(That is not to say I don't cringe every time a sword comes of of leather scabbard and we hear a loud metal on metal screech.)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

ej42137 said:


> Interrogator is not a combat MOS, she wouldn't have gotten advanced unarmed combat training as a job requirement. But it's TV, there's no point in trying very hard to make sense of it.


But she would have had the basics in Basic Training, right?


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

Basically.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But she would have had the basics in Basic Training, right?


As Howie says, you are basically correct.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Just "binge-watched" the first 2 episodes and it seems well-done and well-acted, and like many other quality detective-like shows (think "Castle") but a bit edgier. Fine for killing an hour, when I really should be reading a good book.  I'll probably keep recording it for having on while I'm doing other things (until I start forgetting to record it--I wish I was more excited about it) . . . .


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Got to the second episode last night. Still fun. I'm staying with this one and I don't care who knows it.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Funny to see Donal Logue in this---I still remember him from _The Tao of Steve_, where he played a character named....Dex


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

Donald Logue played Dex... Her name is Dexadrine.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Amnesia said:


> Funny to see Donal Logue in this---I still remember him from _The Tao of Steve_, where he played a character named....Dex


Different from his more "nice guy" persona in The Sinner


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Amnesia said:


> Funny to see Donal Logue in this---I still remember him from _The Tao of Steve_, where he played a character named....Dex


He should be a positive addition to the show. Character is better than on Gothem. Always liked his work on Grounded for Life.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

I had forgotten that Rip City was a nickname for Portland.

Portland does seem to have a lot of nicknames though.

Portland's nicknames, explained


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Tony_T said:


> He should be a positive addition to the show. Character is better than on Gothem. Always liked his work on Grounded for Life.


The discussion of him yesterday got me to search for Grounded for Life streaming. Amazon Prime has it and I watched the first 3 episodes of that show last night. I think it holds up. Plus, they must have shot it on film, because it looks like good quality. 30 year old Megyn Price in HD is easy on the eyes.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

At least she didn't get her head bashed in during the third episode.

I've liked Donal Logue since Terriers.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> I've liked Donal Logue since Terriers.


I didn't watch *Terriers*, which seems to be a big mistake, as it's only talked about in reverence. He played a great role in *Life*, one of the most under-rated and killed-too-early series ever.  Damian Lewis, Sarah Shahi, Adam Arkin, Donal Logue, Robin Weigert, Titus Welliver, Christina Hendricks, Garret Dillahunt and too many more to list.


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

logic88 said:


> I had forgotten that Rip City was a nickname for Portland.
> 
> Portland does seem to have a lot of nicknames though.
> 
> Portland's nicknames, explained


I can't believe the writer doesn't know how the word RIP applies to basketball.

For those who don't know... if you hit a good shot, where the ball doesn't hit the rim at all, the net absorbed all of the energy. The longer the shot is, like the half court one described in the article, the more energy the ball is putting on the net. Do it thousands of times, and the net will be ripped (as seen in many outdoors public parks).


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

dtle said:


> I can't believe the writer doesn't know how the word RIP applies to basketball.
> 
> For those who don't know... if you hit a good shot, where the ball doesn't hit the rim at all, the net absorbed all of the energy. The longer the shot is, like the half court one described in the article, the more energy the ball is putting on the net. Do it thousands of times, and the net will be ripped (as seen in many outdoors public parks).


In the author's defense, I've been an avid basketball fan for 50 years and have never heard that explanation before.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> In the author's defense, I've been an avid basketball fan for 50 years and have never heard that explanation before.


And also in the author's defense, the guy who coined the phrase doesn't know what it means!


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

logic88 said:


> I had forgotten that Rip City was a nickname for Portland.
> 
> Portland does seem to have a lot of nicknames though.
> 
> Portland's nicknames, explained


The first time I was in Portland the one thing that got my attention was that they probably had more topless joints than any city I've ever been in. We stopped in a bowling alley and the female bartender was topless. This was about 19 years ago so I'm not sure if anything has changed. I was thinking they should have nicknamed it Boobtown.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm really liking this show. great acting, great characters and a great story line with intertwining case of the week(s) and the ongoing issues with Grey. This is quickly becoming my favorite of the new season.


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

I like how the show is throwing me in a loop...

Donal Logue is playing a straight-lace detective, as opposed to Dex's unconventional ways.

Donal Logue is playing a sleazy detective, and Dex will have to battle him for the whole season.

Donal Logue is playing a sweet, out-of-his luck detective, and is helping Dex as she gets her hours.

Donal Logue is just a guest star for only a few episodes.

I should stop guessing about the show's formula.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Is there any chance his lying about the hours she's put in will come back to bite her?


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Is there any chance his lying about the hours she's put in will come back to bite her?


I bet Catherine Manheim will be puzzled by it.

Can an ex-con get a liquor license?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> Can an ex-con get a liquor license?


Forget it, Steak. It's Stumptown.


----------



## tigercat74 (Aug 7, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> I bet Catherine Manheim will be puzzled by it.
> 
> Can an ex-con get a liquor license?


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

cheesesteak said:


> Can an ex-con get a liquor license?


Apparently it's not an instant denial:
I have a criminal record. How will that affect me?


----------



## Jeff_in_Bklyn (Apr 26, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> I bet Catherine Manheim will be puzzled by it.
> 
> Can an ex-con get a liquor license?


In NYC if you payoff the right people anything is possible. Don't know about Stumptown, but I am sure in any big city it is about the same.


----------



## Jeff_in_Bklyn (Apr 26, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Forget it, Steak. It's Stumptown.


I nominate this post for winner of the internets today.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I was disappointed with where they went with Donal Logue's character. That redemption arc was so cheap and easy, and predictable. I was hoping for something with a bit more weight or edge. Too bad.


----------



## dwells (Nov 3, 2001)

madscientist said:


> I was disappointed with where they went with Donal Logue's character. That redemption arc was so cheap and easy, and predictable. I was hoping for something with a bit more weight or edge. Too bad.


Agree- and I also thought the Tapper storyline also wrapped up way too neat and easy, if that is the right word I am looking for...&#8230;.

Always thought from the beginning that this would be a much better show on Netflix/Hulu/Amazon- I may be in the minority but last couple of episodes are starting feel like a "network" show- which is not a good thing.....


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> At least she didn't get her head bashed in during the third episode.
> 
> I've liked Donal Logue since Terriers.


I've finally caught up with this series and it's funny but I feel that it has a Terriers vibe to it (with a little Jessica Jones minus the superpowers). I'm really liking it a lot.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

astrohip said:


> I didn't watch *Terriers*, which seems to be a big mistake, as it's only talked about in reverence. He played a great role in *Life*, one of the most under-rated and killed-too-early series ever.  Damian Lewis, Sarah Shahi, Adam Arkin, Donal Logue, Robin Weigert, Titus Welliver, Christina Hendricks, Garret Dillahunt and too many more to list.


Terriers is only one season, but if you like this series, you'd like Terriers. I'm sure it's streaming somewhere, so if you have time, I highly recommend it.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

$2/ep on Prime Video / Fandango / Apple TV


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

Glad to see they tied up Grey's issues in a couple of episodes. I was afraid that this would've been a season long arc. Still loving this show.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Whenever Dex has a flashback, i can’t help thinking of “Airplanel”


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

mr.unnatural said:


> The first time I was in Portland the one thing that got my attention was that they probably had more topless joints than any city I've ever been in. We stopped in a bowling alley and the female bartender was topless. This was about 19 years ago so I'm not sure if anything has changed. I was thinking they should have nicknamed it Boobtown.


The Portland area has been known to have more strip clubs per capita than any other US city for a long time.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

mr.unnatural said:


> I was thinking they should have nicknamed it Boobtown.


Yeah, but the ABC S&P people shot that one down. Nipped it in the bud 

So far we're up to Stumptown, Boobtown, Rip City.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Craigbob said:


> Glad to see they tied up Grey's issues in a couple of episodes. I was afraid that this would've been a season long arc. Still loving this show.


Have they wrapped it up? They guy he owes $500,000(?) to is still out there and still wants his money, isn't he? Plus, Grey still hasn't come clean about his past with Dex.

I'm happy that Ansel was smart enough to figure out that something was wrong at the diner and do something about it but dude, you know not to get into a stranger's car.

The kitchen employees were awol for a long time during the Dex/bald guy fight.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

cheesesteak said:


> Have they wrapped it up? They guy he owes $500,000(?) to is still out there and still wants his money, isn't he?


He was arrested.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

The fight scene weren't very believable but at least Dex didn't get clocked again.

I was expecting a bit more with the Took subplot. Maybe they should have included a small scene where Dex's "indifferent service" occurred.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I think they went with the B-team writers in the punk rock singer episode.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> I think they went with the B-team writers in the punk rock singer episode.


Yep, and of course this was my fear with any ABC drama, that it winds up being another night time soap opera / love triangle where there HAS to be some sort of romantic interlude, especially when there's a female lead involved. Really this series didn't need this. It was fun as a gritty detective story with interesting characters with interesting backgrounds. Now we get all of the main characters pining after Dex. Heck, we even get the chef and the police chief in some sort of platonic love story over food? Why? What does it all add to the story?



Spoiler: From next week's preview



And it looks like more of the same next week as well.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

cheesesteak said:


> I think they went with the B-team writers in the punk rock singer episode.


Yeah, it was a bit of a weak story. But fun nonetheless.



Steveknj said:


> Yep, and of course this was my fear with any ABC drama, that it winds up being another night time soap opera / love triangle where there HAS to be some sort of romantic interlude, especially when there's a female lead involved. Really this series didn't need this. It was fun as a gritty detective story with interesting characters with interesting backgrounds. Now we get all of the main characters pining after Dex. Heck, we even get the chef and the police chief in some sort of platonic love story over food? Why? What does it all add to the story?


That's called character building. and while it may not add to the story @ first glance, it comes to play later on (if handled correctly). I don't see all the main characters pining after Dex.

The sexual attraction between Dex and Hoffman was there from the beginning, and less so between Dex and Gray though it appears they did have a brief flirtation in the past. Ansel's reaction to Gray and the woman was funny. I think he wants Dex and Gray together, but they don't want it. The Punk Singer wanted to rekindle a relationship with Dex that they had previously.

As for Tookie and the Lieutenant, yeah, that was a bit strange, but I see it as more of a way of giving them some background and a way to interact more directly.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Craigbob said:


> Ansel's reaction to Gray and the woman was funny. I think he wants Dex and Gray together, but they don't want it.


I don't think it's that he wants them together romantically, but that he's upset at their estrangement as friends and is taking it out on the tour guide, who seems to be "replacing" Dex in his life. I'm not sure that Ansel has any interest in anybody being romantically involved or not.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Craigbob said:


> Yeah, it was a bit of a weak story. But fun nonetheless.
> 
> That's called character building. and while it may not add to the story @ first glance, it comes to play later on (if handled correctly). I don't see all the main characters pining after Dex.
> 
> ...


I don't think it's character building as much as ABC feels that every type of drama needs this type of sexual tension and romance (especially ones with female lead characters). It's the Shonda Rhymes influence. This has been their M.O. since she came on the scene and unfortunately it becomes a focal point (if not a distraction) in every one of their series (that I've had any interest in). I don't see the need for this. To me there are two lead males in this series, Hoffman and Gray. Both of them are definitely pining for Dex. Another M.O. that I've seen is the incessant need to make the male characters seek out advice as to whether they should approach the female as if they were all in high school. We saw this here as well. I'm all for character development. Tell me more about Hoffman's past. I like the the Gray backstory and his criminal background and his reluctance to become involved with it again. But really, can ABC go in a different direction just once? Do we need the Dex character to be in a romantic relationship? Especially during the first season?

I'm still liking the show, and it's probably still my favorite of the new shows, but I wish they didn't pull the show in that same direction as the other shows.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I don't think it's that he wants them together romantically, but that he's upset at their estrangement as friends and is taking it out on the tour guide, who seems to be "replacing" Dex in his life. I'm not sure that Ansel has any interest in anybody being romantically involved or not.


I got the feeling that he wants Dex and Gray to be involved and that this new girl (another romantic entanglement that is going to lead to Dex's true love that she just doesn't see....that's my speculation anyway based on how ABC usually does things) as a hindrance to that.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Craigbob said:


> Dex and Gray though it appears they did have a brief flirtation in the past. Ansel's reaction to Gray and the woman was funny. I think he wants Dex and Gray together, but they don't want it..





Steveknj said:


> I got the feeling that he wants Dex and Gray to be involved and that this new girl (another romantic entanglement that is going to lead to Dex's true love that she just doesn't see....that's my speculation anyway based on how ABC usually does things) as a hindrance to that.


I think Ansel sees Dex and Gray as his family, surrogate parents.. Dex giving Gray the silent treatment, and a new women coming into Gray's life at the same time could be confusing to him and threatens how he sees things..

The Tookie /Lieutenant thing felt weird. I know those actors probably appreciate a bigger role in the Stumptown world but it felt forced. I'm hoping that the connection probably has some payoff in the future because so far there's no reason for those 2 characters to ever to really talk to each other.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

It was weird that Dex was angry that Ansel found Grey and Ms. Tour Guide having breakfast together. As far as I can tell, Grey lives in or above the restaurant. He can "have breakfast" with anyone he wants and Ansel and Dex just have to deal. It's illogical to believe this was the first time Ansel saw him with another woman.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Ansel is upset because Dex and Grey are fighting, then Grey is seeing another woman which makes him worry that they might "split up" like his parents did.

Dex is upset because Grey was supposed to be taking care of Ansel and instead was hooking up with someone, coming on the heals of Grey putting Ansel in danger last week.

Neither is entirely rational of course.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Stumptown started strong, but it seems to be going downhill (for me).
I liked the episodes with Donal Logue. Should’ve kept him on as a regular cast member, hopefully he’ll be back


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> It was weird that Dex was angry that Ansel found Grey and Ms. Tour Guide having breakfast together. As far as I can tell, Grey lives in or above the restaurant. He can "have breakfast" with anyone he wants and Ansel and Dex just have to deal. It's illogical to believe this was the first time Ansel saw him with another woman.


The bar has not been open for long and Grey has been preocupied with that and other issues, so I don't find it unlikely at all that this is the first time Ansel has seen this. Ansel does not live with him, he was just staying over because Dex was gone overnight. And it threatens the stability of his world.



robojerk said:


> The Tookie /Lieutenant thing felt weird. I know those actors probably appreciate a bigger role in the Stumptown world but it felt forced. I'm hoping that the connection probably has some payoff in the future because so far there's no reason for those 2 characters to ever to really talk to each other.


The 180 change in her demeanor has been a little weird. She started as a real ballbuster, and then changed to being a marshmallow.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Tony_T said:


> Stumptown started strong, but it seems to be going downhill (for me).
> I liked the episodes with Donal Logue. Should've kept him on as a regular cast member, hopefully he'll be back


Totally agree. The last was the weakest episode (for the reasons I stated above). Hopefully that will be a one time thing, but given this is ABC, I doubt it.


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> I don't think it's character building as much as ABC feels that every type of drama needs this type of sexual tension and romance (especially ones with female lead characters). It's the Shonda Rhymes influence. This has been their M.O. since she came on the scene and unfortunately it becomes a focal point


I didn't think it was so much an ABC post-Sondra Rhymes thing,
but more of a since the beginning of time across the board, shows with an attractive lead male and attractive lead female thing to play up romantic tension.

Of course there are some refreshing exceptions (Steed&Mrs.Peel Avengers, Elementary, ...), but I think audiences and writers tend to ship the leads, especially if it doesn't require adding new characters.

But I agree it's annoying.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

alpacaboy said:


> I didn't think it was so much an ABC post-Sondra Rhymes thing,
> but more of a since the beginning of time across the board, shows with an attractive lead male and attractive lead female thing to play up romantic tension.
> 
> Of course there are some refreshing exceptions (Steed&Mrs.Peel Avengers, Elementary, ...), but I think audiences and writers tend to ship the leads, especially if it doesn't require adding new characters.
> ...


I just kind of noticed it happening after her shows became very popular is all. It may not have anything to do with her directly as much as it just seems that for ABC those types of shows got ratings. They started putting that type of things into shows where you would not think it makes sense.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

The tension between Dex and Grey's new girlfriend is getting tedious. I might put this show down if Dex hooks up with Grey. I also won't be happy if Liz(?) ends up being some kind of spy/mole.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Agreed. I'm really over the Dex/Grey thing already and it's barely started. Leave it alone!

I guess Harry was right after all, at least for TV shows.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> I might put this show down if Dex hooks up with Grey.


I thought they did already, when they first met?


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

eddyj said:


> I thought they did already, when they first met?


I meant now.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

cheesesteak said:


> I also won't be happy if Liz(?) ends up being some kind of spy/mole.


It seems like she almost has to be. She immediately seduces him, then very soon asks him for a job (even though she seemed to have one already), and then she tries to stop sleeping with him while keeping the job because she thinks sleeping with him is causing trouble with Dex, which she probably figured was her best bet to stick around now that she has her "in".


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

My guess is Liz is some sort of FBI. She's investigating Grey's role within the whole criminal organization.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

dtle said:


> My guess is Liz is some sort of FBI. She's investigating Grey's role within the whole criminal organization.


Possible, but I guess it is more likely she is not law enforcement at all, since it would be rare for that type to have sex with their target.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Seems unlikely that an FBI agent would sleep with someone under investigation as a pretext to further that investigation. Of course, it is TV...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Maybe she's working for the gangsters..?


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Can a convicted felon even get a liquor licence legally in Oregon? I guess I could look it up but I'm lazy.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

cheesesteak said:


> Can a convicted felon even get a liquor licence legally in Oregon? I guess I could look it up but I'm lazy.


Asked and answered here earlier.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> Can a convicted felon even get a liquor licence legally in Oregon? I guess I could look it up but I'm lazy.


Maybe not in Oregon, but definitely in Stumptown!


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

john4200 said:


> Asked and answered here earlier.


Thank you for that very helpful answer.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

cheesesteak said:


> Can a convicted felon even get a liquor licence legally in Oregon? I guess I could look it up but I'm lazy.





john4200 said:


> Asked and answered here earlier.





cheesesteak said:


> Thank you for that very helpful answer.


Here is the very helpful answer to when *you* previously asked. 

Stumptown -- Season Thread *spoilers*



cheesesteak said:


> Can an ex-con get a liquor license?





Amnesia said:


> Apparently it's not an instant denial:
> I have a criminal record. How will that affect me?


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Actually, _this _was the best answer. Won the Internetz.


cheesesteak said:


> Can an ex-con get a liquor license?





Rob Helmerichs said:


> Forget it, Steak. It's Stumptown.





Jeff_in_Bklyn said:


> >_ Forget it, Steak. It's Stumptown.
> _
> I nominate this post for winner of the internets today.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

Ugh. I liked the early episodes but I find the last few to be a bit lackluster. The bickering between Liz and Dex is just so annoying.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I would have preferred Dex to be more like Jessica Jones. A well worn woman who works as a private I, who only needs men every so often when she had her needs. That's how the character started out. A bit less broken than Jessica, but with that kind of vibe. But of course this being ABC, they will need to write in a love interest for her, and this being ABC it has to involve and old platonic friend, and this being ABC, the platonic friend has to fall for someone else before he realizes he's in love with Dex. It would be a much better show without all of that drama.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> I would have preferred Dex to be more like Jessica Jones. A well worn woman who works as a private I, who only needs men every so often when she had her needs. That's how the character started out. A bit less broken than Jessica, but with that kind of vibe.


That description pretty much nails the comic book Dex.

Which is why this show has been a growing disappointment to me.


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

I still like the show, but yeah, I agree I don't like the direction toward (multiple) "will they or won't they."

Is there an cute antonym for "shipping"?


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I'm out. I wasn't happy with the show's love triangle trend but now they've moved into reality show love quadrilateral territory. Everybody's going to be inn their feelings and that's not my type of show. 

I know she's the main character but does everybody need to want to bang Dex? She's not *that* hot.


----------



## rharmelink (Dec 1, 2015)

cheesesteak said:


> ...does everybody need to want to bang Dex? She's not *that* hot.


Heretic!! Persecute!! 

She is one messed up individual.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> I'm out. I wasn't happy with the show's love triangle trend but now they've moved into reality show love quadrilateral territory. Everybody's going to be inn their feelings and that's not my type of show.
> 
> I know she's the main character but does everybody need to want to bang Dex? She's not *that* hot.


I'm close to giving up (and as I've said, I'm not surprised it went this way, given it's an ABC show). I am sticking with it because I like Cobe, or I'd have been out a long time ago.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> I'm close to giving up (and as I've said, I'm not surprised it went this way, given it's an ABC show). I am sticking with it because I like Cobe, or I'd have been out a long time ago.


Yeah, I've stuck with it so far mainly out of loyalty to the (sensational!) comic book, but if ABC doesn't share that loyalty, what's the point?


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

The ending caught me by surprise, and I thought it was funny. I'm still liking the show, though I'd prefer it to take the darker route that I thought it was going in the beginning.


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

There was a little bit of plot hole between the Thanksgiving episode and last episode. Miles (the cop) already met Liz at the "Friendsgiving" Party. And yet, when Dex mentioned her name with the list of suspect, he didn't recognize the name, until later.


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> but does everybody need to want to bang Dex? She's not *that* hot.





rharmelink said:


> Heretic!! Persecute!!
> She is one messed up individual.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Dex is definitely well above the Vicky Mendoza diagonal...


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

dtle said:


> There was a little bit of plot hole between the Thanksgiving episode and last episode. Miles (the cop) already met Liz at the "Friendsgiving" Party. And yet, when Dex mentioned her name with the list of suspect, he didn't recognize the name, until later.


This didn't bother me. Liz is a common name, and no reason they would have mentioned her last name. So until he looked her up, he may not have realized who she was.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Wow, some of the posts here really nailed it. I never noticed that ABC was so predictable with the relationship melodrama. I was nearly certain Liz was some sort of infiltrator with a hidden purpose, but it is looking increasingly likely that she is just crazy. So she got Dex drunk (or I should say, super drunk, Dex handled getting drunk and Liz turned it to 11) enough to blackout, then took off her clothes and got into bed with her so Dex would think they slept together. I'm surprised she drew the line at taking Dex's clothes off too.

I'd rather she be an infiltrator. The crazy love quadrilateral is not that interesting.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

I think they both got drunk and actually had sex together. That's what I thought was funny. Dex has no restraint when you get a few drinks in her, though she regrets the aftermath.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

What do you mean? Liz clearly was not really drunk---she was just trying to sabotage things between Gray and Dex...


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

Amnesia said:


> What do you mean? Liz clearly was not really drunk---she was just trying to sabotage things between Gray and Dex...


I guess I wasn't watching it closely enough. I'll go back and take a look on Hulu.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Howie said:


> I guess I wasn't watching it closely enough. I'll go back and take a look on Hulu.


Yeah, they made a pretty big deal of showing Dex watching the security footage, on which Liz was dumping her own drinks into Dex's glass.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yeah, they made a pretty big deal of showing Dex watching the security footage, on which Liz was dumping her own drinks into Dex's glass.


Darn, I think I liked it better my way, with a promiscuous Dex.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Howie said:


> Darn, I think I liked it better my way, with a promiscuous Dex.


I'm happy with anything that eliminates some of the relationship drama from the show, although it's way too little, way too late...


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

Ha! I thought something was hinky. I haven't even watched the most recent episode. The last one I saw ended with Dex waking up in bed with the bartender. That's what I was basing my speculation on.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Howie said:


> Ha! I thought something was hinky. I haven't even watched the most recent episode. The last one I saw ended with Dex waking up in bed with the bartender. That's what I was basing my speculation on.


Yep. That would do it.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

Finally got around to watching the last two episodes as it's been a bit of a slog. At least they got rid of Liz. I'm really tired of the shipping storylines. It's too bad the series isn't more like the comic (as Rob mentioned). I'll probably finish the season but it's at the bottom of the viewing queue nowadays.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

They actually admitted that this is about "love triangles" during the bumper for the upcoming shows. As I totally expected, the series is the typical ABC show I was dreading. Not sure if I'll watch after the holiday break.


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

I liked it at first but it fell off, I'm out now. Too much other stuff to watch.


----------



## skypros (May 19, 2015)

I like the show!!!.... and I will continue to watch it.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

skypros said:


> I like the show!!!.... and I will continue to watch it.


Me too

It and The Unicorn are the only two new shows I watch.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

I still like it, too.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

i'm still watching because i like the casting, but the story lines are really testing my resolve - there's so much good tv these days, including what i've recorded by haven't watched, i'm not sure how long i'll keep the 1p if it doesn't find it's stride soon.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

I guess ABC isn't ready yet for a 3 (or 4) way.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Anyone still watching? I'm enjoying it. Perhaps not as strong overall as I'd hoped it would be, but it's not bad. Characters are growing on me, and Dex is a unique one.

Liked it when Miles tore up the check.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

The whole Miles literally blackmailing Grey into risking his life as an undercover operative thing left a really bad taste for me. And then how they just kinda slid past the blackmail and made it seem like a normal thing. Seems to me in that situation Miles would have made an enemy for life in Grey, but at the end they were just buddy-buddy.

And the way Grey got Max out of town baffles me. The cops are chasing him because he's "a wanted man"; when they pull him over Max is in plain sight; yet later nobody knows what happened to her. For that matter, how did Grey get from being surrounded by cops in combat armor with assault rifles to driving away with Max? I guess when they surrounded the place they must have used a hard perimeter; nothing else explains how easily he got through it.

I don't know, the sheer stupidity of this show is really getting to me. I've made it this far (out of loyalty to the brilliant Greg Rucka comics the show is based on), so I guess I'll tough it out for the of the season. But if the show comes back next year, I doubt I'll be there.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Not sure why Dex hasn’t had a three-way on the show yet.
Thought this would have been the episode when Dex was discussing with Grey and Miles how it was funny how they were both inside of her, but not at the same time.


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

Tony_T said:


> Not sure why Dex hasn't had a three-way on the show yet.
> Thought this would have been the episode when Dex was discussing with Grey and Miles how it was funny how they were both inside of her, but not at the same time.


Only in a porn movie was that a setup for a three way.


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

Tony_T said:


> they were both inside of her, but not at the same time.


"Group hug?"

Even though it's a cliche, I do like the fact that Dex's new "nemesis" is a woman who she has feelings for.


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

When they met in the bar, I thought the hit person was so good she tracked Dex down and the hookup was part of her plan to run down the gang who stole the truck. Turns out it was just a coincidence.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Really enjoying this show. Ratings aren't strong, so I have no idea how it will fare, but it's become a fun show to watch.

The characters have developed personality, love watching all the goings-on at the bar (Tookie, Ansel, mini-disasters, etc), and they've done a good job of slowly developing Dex's (and others) back story. Unlike so many Broadcast dramas where they drop ten years of back story in the first episode, with Stumptown they give us a little over time. Some eps skip it, and others, like this past week, spend most of it on our character's history.

They're doing a good job of mixing the typical procedural "story of the week" with long-term character development and back story. Hope we get a second season.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Somehow I missed the episode where they finished up Grey's undercover operation... don't know what happened to it but it's not on my TiVo. Well, I don't feel too badly about it. I've been enjoying the last few episodes, but (spoiler for previews for next week):


Spoiler



at the end of this week's episode (trip to LA) I was telling my wife how it makes me so much happier with the show now that they've done away with the will they/won't they between Grey and Dex, and literally two minutes later I see the previews for next week...


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

The ABC App has all episodes available


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

madscientist said:


> Somehow I missed the episode where they finished up Grey's undercover operation..


Everything went to hell, but someone saved the day (and the sting). <-Sorry, typical TV undercover op.

BUT, toward the end of the bust... Grey helped Eve escape. She tried to talk him into joining her, but he said a life on the run wasn't for him. The cops suspect he was involved in her not being on the scene and arrested, but can't prove it.

I'm probably forgetting a million little things, but details from shows like this fly out of my brain as quickly as they once landed.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

It's worth watching just for the little bit between Gray and Miles at the police station at the end...


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

astrohip said:


> I'm probably forgetting a million little things, but details from shows like this fly out of my brain as quickly as they once landed.


He gave her his truck, which was part of the reason he was looking at buying that car this week.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Tony_T said:


> The ABC App has all episodes available


With commercials, no doubt. I virtually never watch anything with (unskippable) commercials. Well, I'll see.

Thanks for the pointer!


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

madscientist said:


> With commercials, no doubt. I virtually never watch anything with (unskippable) commercials. Well, I'll see.
> 
> Thanks for the pointer!


If you have Hulu, they also have it.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I still like it. It's light and fun. It's not must see TV, but it's a decent way to pass an hour of time (well 40 minutes on the DVR).


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Tonight is the season (series?) finale of Stumptown. I've grown to really like this show. Never read the comics, so I have no idea what they were like, or what fans were expecting. I'm guessing this is a bubble show, as far as renewal, although I've heard no buzz either way.

It keeps me entertained, the #1 job of a TV show.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

astrohip said:


> Tonight is the season (series?) finale of Stumptown. I've grown to really like this show. Never read the comics, so I have no idea what they were like, or what fans were expecting. I'm guessing this is a bubble show, as far as renewal, although I've heard no buzz either way.
> 
> It keeps me entertained, the #1 job of a TV show.


I like it enough. It's not a must watch, but it's, as you said, entertaining. If it goes I won't miss it, but if it stays, I'm in for another season


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Going in to the season I thought I'd like Prodigal Son much more than Stumptown. Coming out of the season, it's completely reversed. They've managed to make Dex a likable yet flawed PI character surrounded by some solid supporting characters.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> I like it enough. It's not a must watch, but it's, as you said, entertaining. If it goes I won't miss it, but if it stays, I'm in for another season


That's about how I feel. Hopefully tonight's season finale isn't a cliffhanger. Heck, I'd lean that way whether or not in comes back. I hate cliffhangers.



tivotvaddict said:


> Going in to the season I thought I'd like Prodigal Son much more than Stumptown. Coming out of the season, it's completely reversed. They've managed to make Dex a likable yet flawed PI character surrounded by some solid supporting characters.


Funny, I like Prodigal Son more than Stumptown. Wonder when the season finale for the former is? Last Monday's could have been a fitting finale. In any case, I like the Dex/Grey/Ansel relationship.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Stumptown and Prodigal Son are in entirely different categories for me, and never get compared. In other words, my wife will watch Dex with me — usually with The Unicorn in the same session — but never Malcom. Apparently Dex is fun enough to somehow sneak past the police procedural filter. 

I believe next week is the season finale of Prodigal Son. Renewals have not been announced for either show. I'm hoping that's just due to the COVID-19 effect, as I'm enjoying them both.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

justen_m said:


> That's about how I feel. Hopefully tonight's season finale isn't a cliffhanger. Heck, I'd lean that way whether or not in comes back. I hate cliffhangers.
> 
> Funny, I like Prodigal Son more than Stumptown. Wonder when the season finale for the former is? Last Monday's could have been a fitting finale. In any case, I like the Dex/Grey/Ansel relationship.


I'll have to post on the Prodigal Son thread.


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

Personally I kinda wonder if we'll see a lot of shows that were probably borderline on renewal getting renewals this year because this has also really limited the pilot season stuff. I think I read somewhere that almost none of the pilot shows had really gotten much if any filming done.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Renewals have not been announced for either show. I'm hoping that's just due to the COVID-19 effect, as I'm enjoying them both.


It's a little early for most announcements, especially bubble shows.



tivotvaddict said:


> Going in to the season I thought I'd like Prodigal Son much more than Stumptown. Coming out of the season, it's completely reversed. They've managed to make Dex a likable yet flawed PI character surrounded by some solid supporting characters.


Same here. Really enjoy Stumptown, but dropped Prodigal Son some time ago.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Enjoyed the season finale, and hope they get renewed. Here's a good spoiler-filled discussion - which explains something about the last scene that I hadn't (yet?) realized - followed by an interview with co-creator Jason Richman: Stumptown Finale: How [Spoiler]'s Arrival Would Play Into Season 2


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

I like Stumptown, too. I didn't even realize this was the last one of the season. I hope it returns. I want to meet Dex's [?].


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> ...an interview with co-creator Jason Richman: Stumptown Finale: How [Spoiler]'s Arrival Would Play Into Season 2


Excerpt:
*Lastly, what have you [heard] in terms of renewal prospects? And how confident are you that the show is coming back?*
The show just has so much story left to tell. It feels in some ways like we're really just getting started&#8230; but just as a creative person in general, you always try to stay in the middle and prepare yourself for any outcome. But I'm hopeful. It's been such a thrilling experience, and when the show is cooking on all cylinders, there's nothing more fun in this world to be doing&#8230; I think that everybody is very proud of the show.​
What a non-answer.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Renewed for a second season!

ABC Renews 13 Additional Series, Including The Rookie and Stumptown


----------



## skypros (May 19, 2015)

That is great news..... I like the show, It is weird.... Just like Portland.


----------



## wedgecon (Dec 28, 2002)

skypros said:


> That is great news..... I like the show, It is weird.... Just like Portland.


Well with this show you have Los Angeles playing the Role of Portland. The Portland backgrounds are just aerial shots and green screening.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

wedgecon said:


> Well with this show you have Los Angeles playing the Role of Portland. The Portland backgrounds are just aerial shots and green screening.


Which is weird! Just like Portland!


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

wedgecon said:


> Well with this show you have Los Angeles playing the Role of Portland. The Portland backgrounds are just aerial shots and green screening.


They've actually been pretty good with that though.
I had to work at it a bit to figure it out.
They've been pretty careful not to use locations that scream "Los Angeles" when they shoot outdoors.
(Except for the episodes when Dex and Gray were in LA.)

The pilot was mostly shot in Vancouver (Canada) though with a few scenes shot in Portland though.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Vancouver is practically Portland anyway...


----------



## wedgecon (Dec 28, 2002)

Amnesia said:


> Vancouver is practically Portland anyway...


Not as much as you might think, Vancouver BC looks a lot different than Portland or Seattle. Now get outside of the cities and they look similar, but Vancouver BC is both more European and Asian than any city in America.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

astrohip said:


> Renewed for a second season!


And now canceled:
'Stumptown' Canceled: ABC Not Proceeding With Season 2 Due To COVID-Related Circumstances; Cobie Smulders Series Will Be Shopped Elsewhere


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Well that... sucks. Hopefully it gets picked up by somebody.


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

Dammit


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

That's annoying, after they told us it renewed!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Sounds like in addition to pandemic-related issues, the producers just couldn't get their act together...


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

i would have watched until the end, but if i'm completely honest, while the cast was great, the writing won't be missed.


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 2, 2009)

This is all my fault. I just watched what I thought was the season 1 finale tonight thinking it had been renewed, only to find out it has been unrenewed.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

oscarfish said:


> This is all my fault. I just watched what I thought was the season 1 finale tonight thinking it had been renewed, only to find out it has been unrenewed.


BIH, oscarfish!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Boo!! The good news is they are shopping it around. Hopefully it will wind up streaming on a service I actually have.


----------



## TheBar1 (Dec 26, 2001)

I've had this one in my Hulu watchlist. I was looking forward to watching Season 1 soon, based on the mostly positive buzz posted here. Sounds like the type of show my wife and I would both enjoy - breezy. If we end up liking it, it would be nice if it got picked up by another channel/streamer.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Michael Early was on kelly Clarkson show, and stated they were to begin filming in Sept.

But those talk shows could be taped weeks ago

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Curious: Is there any financial obligation to cast or crew? I vaguely recall that part of the renewal process is so you can lock up the players, preventing them from becoming free agents. Now that Cobie et al have lost a several month head start at getting new jobs, it seems like there would be a "buyout clause", so to speak.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

Damnit! I think that was the only show on ABC I watched anymore and one of only a handful on broadcast TV.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

astrohip said:


> Curious: Is there any financial obligation to cast or crew?


There must be. The production company might have spent tens of thousands of dollars on writers, pre-production scouting, wardrobe etc after the renewal.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Amnesia said:


> There must be. The production company might have spent tens of thousands of dollars on writers, pre-production scouting, wardrobe etc after the renewal.


Of course, tens of thousands of dollars on a network show is pretty much a rounding error...

And it doesn't seem much work was done, which was the main stated reason for the cancellation...there was no way to get the show up and running in a time frame that would make it possible to air this season.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

astrohip said:


> Curious: Is there any financial obligation to cast or crew?
> 
> 
> Amnesia said:
> ...


I was asking more about what they might owe to, for example, Cobie Smulders, for signing her to another season, rather than what they've already spent.


----------



## skypros (May 19, 2015)

I wonder if some of the reason, maybe due to all the fires we have in our state.... and the SMOKE here is beyond bad!!!
Then there is the protests that have been going on for well over 100 days now in downtown Portland.

Hopefully some network/streaming provider will bring back the series.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

I believe they film in L.A., then drop in Portland exterior shots as needed. Not that the air has been any better in either place.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

*'Stumptown' Canceled: ABC Not Proceeding With Season 2; Cobie Smulders Series May Be Shopped Elsewhere*

*'Stumptown' Canceled: No Season 2 Of Cobie Smulders Series - Deadline*


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

While I'm way behind on watching the show, I was looking forward to (when I have time, which please gawd, will be soon) bingeing through things and enjoying the show. I hope they find a new home for it and can get going again on the show soon.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

terpfan1980 said:


> While I'm way behind on watching the show, I was looking forward to (when I have time, which please gawd, will be soon) bingeing through things and enjoying the show. I hope they find a new home for it and can get going again on the show soon.


And apparently way behind on reading this thread...


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Craigbob said:


> Damnit! I think that was the only show on ABC I watched anymore <snip>


Yep, same here. A quick check of my FutonCritic Showlist shows Stumptown was my only ABC show.

I read where ABC is putting "For Life" in the Wed slot that Stumptown had. A lower rated show. I watched For Life about halfway thru the season, but gave up on it.

But hey, money.


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

One less reason to watch Network Tv. This fall will be a wasteland of junk. An more people will get into streaming. Therefore less people will care about network tv.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

EWiser said:


> One less reason to watch Network Tv. This fall will be a wasteland of junk. An more people will get into streaming. Therefore less people will care about network tv.


Well, Stumptown was never going to be back in the Fall, thanks to COVID. And thanks to internal problems, it wasn't going to be ready for Spring either, which is why they ended up cancelling it (at best it would have had to be a summer show, when nobody's watching anyway.)

I suspect the calculus was they would have had to keep everybody on contract for two years to get one season, and it just wasn't worth it.


----------



## jangell2 (Jan 22, 2002)

We love the show. I hope it finds a new home soon.


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

Just think that this fall will speed the move to streaming TV. As there will be less to watch.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

EWiser said:


> Just think that this fall will speed the move to streaming TV. As there will be less to watch.


You already said this.


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

EWiser said:


> Just think that this fall will speed the move to streaming TV. As there will be less to watch.


I moved on July 8. I didn't bother getting cable in my new place, because I know there won't be much of anything to watch this fall.

I'm catching up on stuff that's been sitting on my TiVo for years. (Literally. Right now I'm watching the 2nd season of Les Revenants (The Returned) which I recorded in 2015.) I also finally subscribed to Netflix this year and I've been catching up on all the shows I've been missing out on. I'll probably get HBO Max soon too, and once Apple One comes out I'll have Apple TV+. (Apple One will be cheaper than the current combination of Apple services I get, so it will save me money to add Apple TV+.)

I'd be willing to subscribe to cable again once COVID is over and there's lots of broadcast/cable shows to watch, but that could be a while. And if they won't give me a CableCard (which is looking likely now that the FCC mandate is gone) I won't subscribe.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

jangell2 said:


> We love the show. I hope it finds a new home soon.


Michael Ealy (Detective Miles Hoffman) is already involved in a new pilot...


----------

